# Layout lighgting



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Guys I need your help and suggestions on product for street , traffic, building lights etc??? I was looking at Light Genie by MRC any thoughts???


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use 2mm mini incandescent on my scratch built
HO street lights. The pole and arm are 2 sizes of
brass tubing.

I use the LED warm white LED strip lights for
building interiors. Be sure to completely black
out any plastic buildings you will light to avoid
them glowing as if nuked.

You can get a look at how they look here.










Don


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks DonR that's the kind of information am looking for. Any particular vendors to recommend.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The prices are all over the place. Best to shop around
on Amazon and Ebay. Model Train Stuff is a highly
respected on line dealer.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

DonR said:


> The prices are all over the place. Best to shop around
> on Amazon and Ebay. Model Train Stuff is a highly
> respected on line dealer.
> 
> Don


Yup. MTS is good.

Or just punch Ho scale Street lamp into ebay. I'm seeing at least 10 styles on the first page.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks santafealltheway, I check it out.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

If you have any stores near you that specialize in electronic surplus, seek them out! A few years or so ago, I took my time at my local surplus store and found a bin full of small 12v lights with wire-ins. I think I paid 25 cents a light or something like that. Totally worth the trip!

-J.


----------

